# Pala



## tagalog

Hi everyone I am studying Tagalog and these sentences I cannot translate.

If anyone, a native could help me I will appreciate it. 

The word _pala_, example "..._pala_ nalagay ko..."
dapat anu ba yan
kala m lng un...
kala qlng _pala_ sister...


----------



## mataripis

tagalog said:


> Hi everyone I am studying Tagalog and these sentences I cannot translate.
> 
> If anyone, a native could help me I will appreciate it.
> 
> The word _pala_, example "..._pala_ nalagay ko..."
> dapat anu ba yan
> kala m lng un...
> kala qlng _pala_ sister...


 you mean  , 1.) nalagay ko pala.   2.) ano ba ang dapat diyan?   3.) akala mo lang yuon.   4.) akala ko lang, kapatid pala.


----------



## QueenInHyeon

Hello,

I can give a try on "kala mo lang yun". It can be translated to "You're wrong". As for the others, I think they don't make sense unless put into context. If you are trying to learn the usage of "pala", those are incomplete thoughts and not good examples for learning. *wink*


----------



## 082486

These phrases I guess came from text messages. In this case its hard to understand what they really mean. On the first phrase maybe it's like this *"dapat pala nalagay ko ...."* it's still incomplete though, for me it would mean, "i should have put ...". On the last phrase *"akala ko lang pala sister"*, sister is their endearment and for me it would mean "i (just) thought...." I agree with what *QueenInHyeon *mentioned it will only make sense if it has complete context. 

Correct me if I'm wrong.  ♥


----------



## latchiloya

tagalog said:


> Hi everyone I am studying Tagalog and these sentences I cannot translate.
> 
> If anyone, a native could help me I will appreciate it.
> 
> The word _pala_, example "..._pala_ nalagay ko..."
> dapat anu ba yan
> kala m lng un...
> kala qlng _pala_ sister...



Hi tagalog,

hopefully this will help you though late to let you know what Idea I have about _"pala"_.
_"pala" __i_n this context you gave means:

one somewhat informs that one have figured out about something which was not as one knows of.^^


----------

